# Best moisturizing lotion?



## katyara (Sep 13, 2008)

I need a lotion just to moisturize- something that smells nice would be good, but that's not a big deal since I put lotion on at night anyway. Something cheap, too, that I can get at Walmart xD. I've heard good things about Jergen's and Dove, but I wanted you guys' opinions.

And Aloe Vera actually does not do much for me =/


----------



## MissMaryMac (Sep 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *katyara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I need a lotion just to moisturize- something that smells nice would be good, but that's not a big deal since I put lotion on at night anyway. Something cheap, too, that I can get at Walmart xD. I've heard good things about Jergen's and Dove, but I wanted you guys' opinions.
And Aloe Vera actually does not do much for me =/

I really like the Oil of Olay, the new line, that comes in the lavender bottles. I use the plumping one, but they have a cheaper one. It has really improved my skin.


----------



## katyara (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks! I've also heard a lot of good things about Olay. Is it a really thick lotion?


----------



## bCreative (Sep 14, 2008)

I have been using Dove for about 4 years now and I really love it. But I have to be truthful and say that it does make me oily. But I still like it...and I really don't see the need to change because other moisturizers tend to dry me out.


----------



## magosienne (Sep 14, 2008)

I really like Dove's silk moisturizer, nivea's moisturizer is great too (the white pot, the blue pot version is so thick it takes ages to penetrate).


----------



## katyara (Sep 15, 2008)

I'll be sure to check those out, too, guys. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## McRubel (Sep 15, 2008)

I really like Curel. You can find it at Walmart. It's the only lotion that can actually moisturize my VERY dry skin! I buy the fragrance-free one because my skin is sensitive to that but they have one with a light fragrance, too. I highly recommend it!


----------



## MissMaryMac (Sep 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *katyara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thanks! I've also heard a lot of good things about Olay. Is it a really thick lotion? No,




I don't think it's thick. It blends very well and you don't feel oily afterwards.


----------



## msmack (Sep 15, 2008)

Nivea (German made) - My Oma has used it as long as I can remember! I love it too!


----------



## Aquilah (Sep 15, 2008)

I like St. Ives Oatmeal &amp; Shea Butter Lotion. It's not very thick at all, and has a pleasant scent that isn't overpowering.


----------



## katyara (Sep 16, 2008)

You guys have been so helpful! Thanks loads





The St. Ives Oatmeal &amp; Shea Butter just entrances me with its name...


----------



## chichi (Oct 11, 2008)

i use this one , it's orangic, cuz i hate mineral oil and petrol products in skincare. and this brand is totally orangic and vegan and lovely scent,too.


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 11, 2008)

Very good cheapie, Johnson's Baby Lotion. They have lotions for adults as well and they smell really good and are under 5 bucks.


----------



## topdogg (Oct 11, 2008)

I truely love with all of my heart and dry skin, Keri Shea Butter Formula!!! Its about 5 or 6 bucks at walmart.


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 13, 2008)

I LOVE Cetaphil Cream Lotion


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 13, 2008)

Another vote for Nivea and Cetaphil!


----------



## systomic26 (Oct 15, 2008)

I find the burt's bees stuff works pretty good


----------



## butterflyblue (Oct 20, 2008)

*I LOVE *Johnsons and Johnsons baby lotion- Oatmeal and Vanilla!

It smells incredible and it leaves my skin truly baby soft!!


----------



## KhloFlo (Oct 28, 2008)

Baby Lotion is definetely a staple. It doesn't irritate your skin if it's a little sensitive after the shower from shaving or exfoliating..and the smell is nice too. It's super cheap..I know the generic brands are just as good sometimes too!


----------

